# Vinschgau - MTB und Camping



## Slayer_LE (15. Dezember 2011)

Hallo in die Runde,

ein Kumpel und ich möchten nächstes Jahr über Pfingsten eine Woche im Vinschgau zum gepflegten Soulriden verbringen.
Wir würden gern die Woche über zelten. 
Hat jemand Tipps für
a) gute Campingplätze im Vinschgau
b) die geilsten Routen, Trails, etc.

Danke für eure Tipps!


----------



## fatz (15. Dezember 2011)

Slayer_LE schrieb:


> a) gute Campingplätze im Vinschgau


wenn du's eher ruhig magst, laas oder algund (nw-lich von meran). der in latsch hat mir nicht gefallen, weil recht nah an der strasse.


> b) die geilsten Routen, Trails, etc.


damit ist der vinschgau gesteckt voll. schau mal auf: http://www.mountainbike.bz/de/bikeregionen.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstb (15. Dezember 2011)

In Prad gibt es auch einen schönen Campingplatz (Sägemühle).
Schöne Tagestouren: 
- Madritschjochrunde, durchs Martell- und Etschtal zurück
- Stilfser Joch, Lagi di Cancano
- Val Mora
- Passo Costainas und über Inntal und Reschenpass zurück
- Goldseetrail
Ob das allerdings zu Pfingsten geht, ist wohl eher zweifelhaft.


----------



## bikeseppl (16. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Campingplatz gibt es in Goldrain, GPS - Touren hier
Geführte Touren hier, ca. 150 m vom Campingplatz entfernt.

Servus Reiner


----------



## ML-RIDER (16. Dezember 2011)

ich favorisiere Gloria Vallis Glurns.


----------



## Slayer_LE (21. Dezember 2011)

Schonmal vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten.

Würdet ihr eher empfehlen mit GPS auf eigene Faust loszuziehen oder mit ein paar Leuten nen Guide buchen, der das ein oder andere Schmankerl für uns hat?


----------



## fatz (21. Dezember 2011)

ich war immer auf eigene faust unterwegs und alles was ich probiert hab war eigentlich gut. kommt halt
ein bissl drauf an, wie gut du faehrst.
edit: um nicht missverstanden zu werden: ich hab mir zum runterfahren des oefteren mal einen vernuenftig 
erscheinenden wanderweg aus der karte rausgepickt, von dem ich schlichtweg gar nichts wusste.


----------



## Nordsee-Biker (23. Dezember 2011)

Hellöle 

da war ich auch mal. Ich hatte meine Probleme mit den Abfahrten, liegt vielleicht daran, dat wir hier oben net so Berge haben


----------



## bikeseppl (24. Dezember 2011)

Slayer_LE schrieb:


> Schonmal vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten.
> 
> Würdet ihr eher empfehlen mit GPS auf eigene Faust loszuziehen oder mit ein paar Leuten nen Guide buchen, der das ein oder andere Schmankerl für uns hat?


Hat beides seine Vorteile, die Guide's von http://www.vinschgaubike.com/ beraten dich auch.

Servus Reiner


----------



## fatz (25. Dezember 2011)

Nordsee-Biker schrieb:


> Ich hatte meine Probleme mit den Abfahrten, liegt vielleicht daran, dat wir hier oben net so Berge haben



oehm ja. s2 sollt man schon draufhaben, sonst ist das einigermassen spassfrei.


----------



## Slayer_LE (3. Januar 2012)

Haben uns jetzt für eine FeWo auf nem Bauernhof in Goldrain entschieden...ganz in der Nähe der Bikeschule von http://www.vinschgaubike.com/.
Also bis Pfingsten, Leute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toyoraner (4. Januar 2012)

Ich klink mich hiermal kurz mit ein.

Wir, 5 Leute, wollen uns Mitte Juni 2012 auch auf den Weg ins Vinschgau machen und erleben, ob es wirklich so genial zum Mountainbiken ist, wie oft zu lesen ist. Das Trailbook Vinschgau habe ich schon bestellt, da wir immer auf eigene Faust die Touren planen und fahren. Meint ihr die Kompass-Karte(die ich sonst immer vom "Zielgebiet" kaufe) ist zusätzlich noch nötig??? 
1500hM und S0/S1 stellen kein Problem dar, bis S2 darf es auch mal gehen aber schwerer soll es nicht sein. Ja, wir sind jetzt nicht die absoluten Trailhunter, sondern der Genuß am Biken und der Landschaft steht immer an erster Stelle. 
Hätte nun abschließend kurz gewußt, ob die Orte um Latsch also Goldrain etc. ein optimaler Ausgangspunkt für ca. 5 Tagestouren ist? Bin nähmlich auch grad am gucken wegen ner Ferienwohung....

Greetings,

Dirk


----------



## Slayer_LE (4. Januar 2012)

Hi Dirk,

meine Freundin hat mir auch ein Trailbook zu Weihnachten geschenkt (http://www.amazon.de/Mountainbiken-...=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1325681632&sr=1-2). Hiervon werden wir garantiert auch die ein oder andere Tour fahren. So wie ich das sehe, gibt es zig Möglichkeiten zu starten....vom Reschensee bis nach Meran.
Wir werden in Goldrain pennen und dort zum einen auf eigene Faust, zum anderen mit nem Guide ein paar Tagestouren fahren.
Highlight soll der Sundowner vom Sonnenberg werden. Auch das Knottenkino ab Meran steht auf der ToDo-Liste.


----------



## verano (4. Januar 2012)

Goldrain liegt quasi mitten im Herzen vom Vinschgau und bietet beste Möglichkeiten für schöne Touren. Wenn es mal nicht direkt von Goldrain losgeht, kann man sich von hier entweder per Transfer oder mit der Vinschgaubahn an den Start fahren lassen. 
Das Trailbook ist super und eigentlich findet man sich damit auch sehr gut zurecht. Zur Sicherheit ist bei uns dennoch immer eine gute Karte im Gepäck. 

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk


----------



## toyoraner (8. Januar 2012)

So, das Trails!Book Vinschgau von Glaser/Gruber ist nun durchgelesen.
Ein wirklich geniales Werk, also mehr brauch man nicht, da ist einfach alles drin. EntfälltWenn es sowas für die anderen "HOTSPOTS" in den Alpen geben würde, WOW.

Folgende Touren stehen erstmal auf unserer To-Do Liste:

1. "über die Annaberger Böden" zum Warmfahren
2. zu den Kastelbeller Almen
3. Göflaner Mamorbruch
4. Grenzbunker hoch 2

1-2 weitere knobeln wir noch aus.

Hach ich freu mich schon tierisch auf Juni...


----------



## kaipirinha (11. Januar 2012)

Vorfreude aufs Vinschgau ist berechtigt!​ Ein Blick oder zwei auf www.vinschagaubike.com lohnt sicherlich.

Kleine Einstimmung:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/31046890"]Vinschgau2011 - Part1[/ame]

Grüße,
 Kai


----------



## verano (11. Januar 2012)

Das Trailsbook ist wirklich ne feine Sache, zumal es neben den Touren gleich noch ein paar Infos zur Gegend gibt.

Annaberger Böden ist zum Warmfahren oder für "zwischendurch" genau richtig! Sollte man allerdings früh am Morgen oder am späten Nachmittag fahren, da kann man den Trail am ungestörtesten abfahren. Obwohl... das trifft wahrscheinlich auf viel Trails zu.
Wenn man die "paar" Höhenmeter mehr nicht scheut, lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall die Annaberger mit der St.Martin im Kofel zu kombinieren.

kurzes Video vom letzten Besuch:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150320895104373&set=t.554219372&type=3&theater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainbikerit (23. März 2012)

Hy Leute,

hab selten so viel gutes und schönes gelesen, also wenn ihr Hilfe braucht, wir von Vinschgaubike sind für euch da, versprochen.

Grüße und bis Pfingsten.
Matze
www.vinschgaubike.com


----------



## fatz (23. März 2012)

guten morgen.


----------



## Trailmeister (23. März 2012)

Hallo Vinschgau-Community ;-) da hat der Vinschgauvirus wohl schon mehrere Biker gepackt ... Das Video macht echt Lust ins Auto zu springen und Richtung Süden zu fahren.
Übrigens ich hab meine Homebase in Prad bei Martin (www.st.johann.it) gefunden! Er vermietet sehr schöne Ferienwohnungen und hilft gerne bei der Tourenplanung! Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen!! 

Man sieht sich im Vinschgau!! 

Happy trailing


----------



## batman11 (23. März 2012)

hier mal ein Link zur Campingsuche online mit Bewertungen:  


http://www.camping.info/campingplaetze


----------



## Athabaske (27. März 2012)

toyoraner schrieb:


> ...Meint ihr die Kompass-Karte(die ich sonst immer vom "Zielgebiet" kaufe) ist zusätzlich noch nötig???...


...die Tabacco-Karten sind besser und nicht nur ein buntes Blatt Papier mit Linien. Sollten auch im Zielgebiet erhältlich sein.


----------



## PeterES (27. März 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...die Tabacco-Karten sind besser und nicht nur ein buntes Blatt Papier mit Linien. Sollten auch im Zielgebiet erhältlich sein.



Hallo,
kann ich zu 100% bestätigen !

In 8 Tagen geht's wieder in Vinschgau 

Gruß Peter


----------



## fatz (27. März 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Sollten auch im Zielgebiet erhältlich sein.


kollege von mir hatte da neulich in meran probleme. zitat: "die kommen erst wieder im fruehjahr"
also lieber gleich bei der anfahrt in bozen kaufen.
was die quali betrifft: tabacco ist das beste was man in .it an karten kriegt


----------



## toyoraner (24. April 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...die Tabacco-Karten sind besser und nicht nur ein buntes Blatt Papier mit Linien. Sollten auch im Zielgebiet erhältlich sein.


 

Wäre in dem Falle die Karte 4 und 44 passend, wenn ich das richtig sehe!?


----------



## Athabaske (24. April 2012)

...muss ich daheim nachgucken, könnte aber hinkommen.


----------



## mountainbikerit (29. Juli 2013)

Kleiner Nachschlag: Infos und Gps Tracks zum Vinschgau gibts auch kostenlos unter http://www.trails.de/mountainbike-spots/vinschgau/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

